# Colestid.



## coolingwater (Apr 20, 2010)

Hi guys, im new here though i've been reading around this forum for awhile and I decided to register and ask a few questions. First of all, im diagnose with IBS-A. I've been suffering from IBS since 13-14 but it got really really bad during my college years which was last year, i am 19 as of yesterday.I will be studying over-seas in a few months time. ANd im worried that this IBS will cause alot iof problematic issue as soon as the semester starts. I will be seeing a doctor this friday and im wondering if Colestid can prevent or slow down IBS.In addition, is there any important questions i should ask my doctor and/or any medications that he/she can presrcibe to me. Thanks!


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

It is constipating so it can slow down the diarrhea. If you alternate a lot it could be too constipating. Sometimes when people alternate the diarrhea is more from trying flush the constipation out so preventing the constipation works better than trying to keep the diarrhea from showing up to push everything out.


----------

